# My First Goat Kid - Can you ID?



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

First of all, this was a complete surprise. I had to run over to my mother's this afternoon and apparently it was an impromptu party. My grandparents rolled in with a gift for my husband and I. This little girl -










They have no idea what she is, but she came from a breeder and they gave me an ear tag in case I wanted to show her (?). My grandparents said she's a twin and her mother was about knee height. I'm guessing she's a Pygmy. She's about (?) 6-8 weeks old. I was told she's weaned, though I can see a dried piece of her umbilical cord dangling. She's supposed to be eating 1 cup of grain and as much hay as she wants. She seems to be gobbling the hay, but hasn't drank anything since we've been home. About 2 hours. She also has no issue going to the bathroom. I've cleaned up 6 poops and a pee puddle since I was surprised with her 4 hours ago.

We've named her Noel. With her being so small, she's crying for her mother. I've tried cuddling her, but from what I've read the crying is normal. She's solo here, as I have no other goats yet. I wasn't planning to buy any until we built the barn in the spring. Noel will be bunking in the house in a XXXL dog crate for now. I'm not sure if she's be okay in the elements? It's about 20 degrees here and it's snowing. I have a small shed that we use as the chicken barn. About 10x12, with a predator proof run about double the size. I assumed she'd be okay to hang with my chickens until we purchased another goat.

Opinions and advice. Please and thank you!!!! I love her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's adorable...congrats!! She looks like full pygmy to me. What I am a little concerned about though, at 6 to 8 weeks she should have lost her umbilical cord by now which makes me think she is younger. If she's younger than 6 weeks, she really should still be on her mother. Could you get the info. of the person your grandparents got her from?...that way you could get a better idea on her age. I generally keep my doe kids on their dam til 10 to 12 weeks, although I know some people wean earlier, like around 8 weeks. Is she eating hay on her own alright?

I would just get a lot of comfy warm straw and put her in a small pen with a small warm shelter so she doesn't get to cold. You may want to consider getting her a friend as well. Kids that young will do much better with a companion around the same age.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

They didn't mention where they got her from, but said they could get a hold of the guy if something happened to her.
I have an ear tag number if that helps? I'm not sure where to search for that information.
Yes, she appears to be eating fine. She's gobbling the hay and my grandparents said she ate her grain right before they brought her over.
I'd love to buy her a companion, but at the moment I'm strapped for cash. We're in the middle of settling the mortgage on this farm and every extra penny counts. Do you think she'll be okay for a month or so, just until this is over?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH I wish I had a kid available I would give you a nice discount on a goat as I am not far from you in South Jersey.

She looks to be purebred pygmy -- what a doll!

she should be fine in the house with you - might want to invest in some kind of diaper or diaper holder like for dogs who are in heat (I hear oneses work for holding a regular diaper on). THis way she can run around and doesnt mess up your house 

I would let her outside from time to time and let her get use to being outside as much as she can. I just fear with her being young and alone she will get lonely and possibly sick and as long as you dont mind her in the house thats what I would do :shrug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I start a new job this week, so I'm hoping that will give me some extra spending money. I'm going to ask my grandparents to get a hold of this breeder and ask if he can get me a cheap young wether. I'd rather her not be cooped up and lonely. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you do the best you can I am sure she will appreciate having you as a goat mom :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks  lol I'm going to hunt one of my sons old cloth diapers now. She probably wants to stretch her legs out. She's been in the crate for awhile.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

She's a doll! SHe does look pygmy, although we don't ID with ear tags; that's usually scrapie. We use microchips or tattoos in the ears. Maybe you could ask around -- sometimes people have goat they'd like to adopt out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty PYGMY baby!  

I would have to agree with keeping her in with you til she can get a buddy to snuggle with, as far as the piece of her cord being there, I've had kids hold onto theirs for almost 12 weeks, give her as much hay as she'll want and fresh water too...being this young, she may not be as into the grain just yet, she'll nibble but it might take another week or so before she'll eat the entire cup full.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww... looks like my Hershey, different color of course. I am a new Pygmy mom too... 

Best Of Luck


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone.

She seems a bit more settled this morning. She's drank an entire metal dog dish full of water during the night. I gave her her grain this morning, she's eating it but not in full force like she's devouring that hay bale. I took her with me when I ran outside to check for eggs. I sat her down inside the barn and the chickens scared her to death. She huddled up against my leg for dear life. I carried her back outside when I was finished and sat her down inside the fenced in chicken yard (we're not using this side during the winter) and she frolicked in the snow, all the while crying even though she seemed happy. Her crying out inside the house is minimal now. She seems to genuinely want comfort from humans and is even happy when our dog sleeps near her crate.

Now, I have a question. What would be okay to serve her as a treat? Besides regular vegetables. Anything?

Again, thank you all for the support and advice. I really, truly appreciate it. :grouphug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

You might to hold off on too many treats til she gets more acclimated to her new feed at your house and you have her vaccinated for CDT. My goats love all sorts of treats, and I am a softie! They get carrots, apples, watermelon, plus people food and I know it's not always good for them! But they love triscuits -- I use that to "bait" them in the showring sometimes! ALso cheerios and animal crackers! Have fun!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, that's a pygmy...and what a nice little one too. :thumbup: Congrats on the cuttie.  Looks like you have some good advise, just remember they become addicting fast. LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## kathyg (Jul 28, 2009)

You lucky thing. What is her name ?

Hopefully I will also be a first time pygmy goat owner in the Spring :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies aren't too keen on treats til they are around 10 weeks old, mine will try anything I give the moms, raisins, cheerios, animal crackers, prezels....good and simple to start with. Have you named her?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

We've named her Noel. As in, the Christmas goat. lol

She seems to be doing really well. I was told she didn't cry all morning while I was at work. As soon as I came in the door, she stood up whimpering. She knows I'm a sucker and I hold her all the time. She's in my lap right now :-x 

I offered her some lettuce this evening, but she didn't seem to excited about it. I'll wait to offer her some more until she's a little older. I was told she was "good to go" on shots. My grandparents have paperwork for her, but I need to pick it up. I'm not sure what it all says. Perhaps a pedigree?

A lady at work let me know she also works on a farm on the weekends. The owner is selling 2 older (5 and 2 yrs old) Nubians for "best offer"... I'm guessing these wouldn't be good companions for Noel, since she's so little and they're apparently the size of small horses. lol

And I know, all too well, that they're addicting. I'm considering scrapping that 1st paycheck and buying her 2 friends :-x I'm in so much trouble! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad she is happy and doing well, and you are obviously in love with her  

Yeah...Adult nubi's wouldn't make good companions for a kid pygmy, if she was an adult it would be different as big and small can live together, at her age and size now, another kid would be best.....doe or wether.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thought I'd swing by and mention that Noel has a buddy. We couldn't wait. Tracked down her breeder (Future Visions Farms (?)) and bought her sister! She looks identical to her, but has white splotches down her left side. I believe they're Dark Grey Agouti correct? If they both have a small belly band and one has a white side, what are they technically colored? Please and thanks.

I'll add a new photo once my camera makes it back to my house, I forgot it in the car and my husband's working. lol We've named the sister Holly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new one!!  

as to the coloring yes they would be Dark gray agouti if they both look like Noel


I dotn see a bellyband on Noel but the white splotch on Holly could be a partial bellyband


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

You can't really see it because she's laying down in the picture... but there's a small white spot under her belly, it comes up a bit on her ribs. Her sister Holly, however, has a large white patch that covers her rib cage on one side, wraps up a little on the other side and covers the entire left hindquarters.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw her in the link you posted -- that is not a marking that a purebred pygmy would get. Holly and Noel are probably nigerian pygmy mixes. Which are totally cute goats believe me I know!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I should be happier then, right? I've heard Pygmies have really difficult births.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah pygmies tend to have more difficulties. when I had my unregistered herd of mixes the ones who were more alike to the pygmy breed had the difficulties with kidding while those who were more to the nigerian breed kidded fine.


----------

